# Users Seeking AntiVirus or NOD32 for MS-DOS



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just wanted to provide an update on my post from February 8th:

"Update: The Archive's site seems to be experiencing technical difficulty for the oldest November 9, 2001 and newest February 12, 2006 trial executables, but you can download the newest available trial from my ftp here:

http://sdfox7.com/msdos622/noddosen.exe

*Note: The trial expires after 25 days.*

Create a "New Folder" on your desktop, and then move the .exe into it. Double-clicking it will extract files into the folder. Then open the "DOS32" folder and double-click "NOD32DOS.EXE" to begin installation.

The executable is from 7/18/2001, but the most recent known definitions are 5MB and are from 11/14/2006."


----------

